# Dermestid Beetles



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Wondering if anyone local (Livingston / Washtenaw County area) has a colony in which they would be willing to supply me 500-1000 out of it.

This will be my first colony and I am looking to find a contact to get started and maybe ask some questions here and there.


----------

